# Beaver/Avon/vail snowboard shops



## B.zizzle420 (Dec 11, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. In Avon your only real choice is christy sports. If u book online u get a discount on rentals. I go here most of the time and they give me pretty good deals. In beaver creek you have one tracknmind. In vail you options are endless. The have a billabong, quicksilver, Burton and I think a north face store. There's also a onetrackmind , and a few others I can't recall. If u go to vail head to the part with the gondola. It's has Burton onetrackmind and quicksilver I believe it's called lionshead village, Or it's vail village. I always get the two mixed up


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My buddy is a manager at One Track Mind in Vail

If you want I'll give you my name to drop and he'll be good to you


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Buzz's Boardshop in Vail. Cheap wax job too. Guys were super cool. Reminded me of a local surf shop.


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> My buddy is a manager at One Track Mind in Vail
> 
> If you want I'll give you my name to drop and he'll be good to you


Sounds good, email me at [email protected]

I heard that if you go to any shops owned by Vail, which is most of them, that they will not discount....Is this true?

I figured I should get at least 10% off if I buy a full setup, am I nuts?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can't speak on the discounts you may be able to get, I just know my buddy will treat you good if he can

Prolly a free demo or something to try out some gear if you're planning on buying but I honestly don't know the discount


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

One Track Mind in Vail & Beaver Creek is a really good shop.
100% snowboarding.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If your local and they know it you can get 20%a off at one track mind. I get it from one of them I'm not name dropping though. They are in lionshead... they have a good selection. Buzzs is a cool place but limited selection, its in vail village going towards golden peak. Each village has Burton, quick silver, north face, Patagonia and many many more. There is a sports authority in Avon as well as west vail. They have a very side selection of pretty much everything and anything you want.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> If your local and they know it you can get 20%a off at one track mind. I get it from one of them I'm not name dropping though. They are in lionshead... they have a good selection. Buzzs is a cool place but limited selection, its in vail village going towards golden peak. Each village has Burton, quick silver, north face, Patagonia and many many more. There is a sports authority in Avon as well as west vail. They have a very side selection of pretty much everything and anything you want.




Black or white? ( :


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The boss?! That's surprising 

Good going, buddy


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

;-) she is super cool.


----------

